# New trapline pistol



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

After using a buddies Ruger single six on ground hogs this summer at 50+ yards, I was sold on the ruger's accuracy. However, I couldn't justify buying one because I've already got a really nice Mk II that's just as accurate. Then I started thinking about trapping, bobcat in particular, and the prospect of choking one do death with a catch pole to minimize pelt damage. That's not really my style (I'm a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*), so I decided to find other ways to dispatch large furbearers while minimizing damage. .22 shorts were a popular option, so I set out to find a firearm that could cycle shorts. That search ended this past weekend when I found this sweetheart at my local gun shop for $350.

She came with two cylinders, so I'll be able to use shorts for dispatching, longs for plinking, and mags for hunting. Can't wait to test her out, hopefully later this week.

- Casey


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very wise choice in my book.........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... I still like the Ruger New Model Six..


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

me 2


----------



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

What's the difference between this and the new model?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Sweet! I'm jealous!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice find Casey.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

the one in the picture is a 2 screw model and is of the new model variety, the current New Model's in a blued finish have a black hard rubber grips.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

coyotejon said:


> Sweet! I'm jealous!


Me too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's my dumb phone I can't see! I had to zoom in and still didn't see the Ruger emb. I was thinking a H&R or something for $300? The new model six is around $550 I am sorry.


----------



## ptschantz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have one in SS, sweet little handgun!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice gun !


----------

